# bacteriostatic sodium chloride



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2012)

anyone use it to re con??  

i have sodium chloride, i make sure to use the stuff up in less than 5-6 days.  but im guessing the bacteriostatic sodium chloride is just like BAC water?? 

can anyone confirm that?


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 10, 2012)

GR I have tried to research this.  It seems the preservative qualities are the same, but I did read somewhere that while preservation might not be an issue with BNaCl, the NaCl crystals might adversely affect the structures of GH or peptides.  Now I am not certain how true this is.  I recently got my hands on alot of BW, but before i did, I also used the BNaCl to reconstitute my GHRP=6.  but after reading that I just stick with BW for HCG, peps and GH.  
Preparing to make my own BW as we speak because the prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2012)

While I can't comment on the adverse effects to the peps, I have read that the preservatives qualities are lower in NaCl, but, if used in a week or so, it will be fine.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 10, 2012)

Well even sterile water will last a week.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2012)

GR said he used it in 5-6 days anyway, hence my statement.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 10, 2012)

Right but I think hes asking about the long term affects of BNacl and if similar to long term effects of BW.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 10, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Right but I think hes asking about the long term affects of BNacl and if similar to long term effects of BW.



bingo....


now that BAC water is a bitch to get... well not really, just $$ IMO.  i have all these sterile water's, sodium chloride's and now got a BAC sodium chloride in.  I know the others are one time uses and are good for about 5-7 days.  curious bout this stuff since i have one laying around.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 10, 2012)

BW is ridiculously priced right now.  As i said in my original answer i think Bacteriostatic NaCl will buy you that extra time beyond one week you might need for HCG or peptides or GH.  It contains the same preservative as BW and I do believe I have read that it protects against bacteria forming for as long as BW does.  I dont think there is really much to the supposed damage the NaCl crystals do to the structure of the powder. I have even seen posts completely tearing apart that theory.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 11, 2012)

so do i wana use this stuff with gh...??  or dont chance it?


----------



## basskiller (Nov 12, 2012)

It will work just as good as bac water


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2012)

basskiller said:


> It will work just as good as bac water



thanks...

needed someone to confirm before id use it


----------

